# Boo's First Haircut



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi, I was so nervous to get Boo cut for the first time as I know all of you are. I looked at tons of pictures on here to get ideas and brought some with me. The groomer was very nice and offered to let me stay with him the whole time to make the experience better for him. He did very well for his first cut and I was very happy with the way she cut him. :chili:
Unfortunately we had a party to go to right after and it's been very rainy here, so the yesterday was the first time I got to take a picture of him. Note to self - take pictures BEFORE he runs around the yard to go potty. He cannot go outside without sticking in his nose in the mulch, the grass, anything beneath his feet. Sorry for the dirty chin - he was so white before that, but I just loved this picture and had to post it anyway! LOL


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awww Boo looks gorgeous - I love his haircut - what a face!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i love it , i love boyish cuts like that !


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you both! Between my 16 year old son and husband - there was no choice but a 'manly' cut! If you can ever call a maltese manly - LOL!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Boo looks adorable with his new cut....


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

super CUTE :wub: love the hair cut. He is ready for summer!! Alright


----------



## SLP21 (Dec 4, 2010)

What a cutie!!! Milo goes for his first hair cut July 4th, I may have to borrow this pic to bring to the groomer :thumbsup:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Boo is adorable!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe-he's so cute!:wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Very cute cut.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh WOW, he is just super cute:wub: and I love his hair cut:thumbsup:. I hope I get to meet him some day in person.

I just came back from the post office mailing you the book. You should get it tomorrow or Fri at the latest.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Sandy - Boo is so cute and that haircut is perfect. You call that chin dirty??:w00t: You ain't seen nothin' yet. :HistericalSmiley: He's just adorable and I love that you had a great experience with the groomer. :chili:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, that's so cute! He looks just like a puppy!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

That is a super cut---he looks precious on that little table! The first cut is crucial---she did a great job. The problem is that it grows like grass in the summer.


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the kind comments. It was such a relief after being so nervous before he went, and I had also just read a bunch of threads about bad groomers, so that didn't help. 

Lynda, we'll definitely have to meet soon - as soon as the kids are done finals and out of school I will have a little more breathing room. And I would LOVE to see your crew in person - they are just too cute for words!!! I'll let you know when I get the book.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Great haircut! Boo is one cute little boy!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

He's such a cutie!!! I'd love to see a close up around the eyes (basically the face) since I haven't figured out how that should be done.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Boo is such a cutie. He looks very "handsome" with his new haircut.


----------

